# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Datatypes nchar/nvarchar vs char/varchar

## supremestar

can anybody please explain me why microsoft using nvarchar/nchar instead of varchar/char in northwind database and pubs database. I know if a column holds unicode data you should use nvarchar or nchar but for me all those tables in northwind/pubs are not holding unicode data. but still why microsoft settled for nchar/nvarchar.

----------


## rmiao

Let you put unicode strings there, keep in mind that Microsoft markets their products worldwide.

----------


## skhanal

Because they are sample databases and they wanted to show us what it is capable of not what is optimum for specific installation  :Big Grin:

----------

